# Mer-Bettas!



## caffanne (Dec 27, 2014)

Just a quick doodle of my three bettas in mermaid-ish form? I need to draw them as actual fish.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

:-Dthat is cute


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

These are cool!


----------

